# Is it bad to feed your Chi minced beef?



## XMyloChihuahuaX (Jan 7, 2014)

My Mylo is extremely fussy when it comes to food, so I have recently tried to mix up his food a bit.
He likes scrambled egg and some natural yoghurt (sometimes) also he likes boiled chicken and rice again only sometimes but I let him try some mince and he seems to love it, but I'm worried about giving it to often before I know the facts about it and if it can be harmful to my little man, mince seems to be the only thing he loves and would each and every time and big portions of it. He is not over weight so if the only health hazard was him putting on a bit of weight from it that's fine as he could do with gaining a few lbs but if it will cause health problems then I will keep searching for new things. I even made home made doggy treats and he wouldn't touch them lol (says a lot about my cooking) . I did try to google about the minced beef but couldn't really find anything on it.

Any help would be very much appreciated.




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OscarChi (Jan 10, 2014)

My Oscar was exactly the same. He wouldn't touch his own food. He would eat chicken and rice, ham,mince etc basically anything that wasn't dog food! Then the vet told me he was over weight and needed lose a few pounds so I had to be a lot stricter with his diet and I have finally found a dog food he will eat. Bakers small beef chunks and he is now losing abit of weight. Hope you can find a solution as I know how frustrating it is when they won't eat their food.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Bakers is a terrible food.
maybe this can help http://www.chihuahua-people.com/chihuahua-diet-nutrition/21619-how-grade-your-dogs-food.html


----------



## OscarChi (Jan 10, 2014)

Typical I find a food he will actually eat and then find out it's bad! Will take a look. Thanks. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Here's another great website,maybe change over later on when he's not so picky
The Dog Food Directory - now listing 1188 dog foods!


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

There is nothing wrong with feeding a dog minced beef, they are designed to eat meat! My pups had minced beef for breakfast, but it was as part of a balanced raw diet. 
If you want to feed him a home prepared diet you need to make sure it has everything he needs, minced beef alone is not a balanced diet. 
The easiest home prepared diet is raw (80% meat, 10% bone, 10% organ) as all the nutrients are available to the dog, if you decide to cook for him you have to include vegetables and calcium, as you can't feed cooked bones. There are recipes available for a home cooked diet, but it is quite complicated to ensure they are getting everything they need.
If you want to feed a commercial food, there are pre-made raw diets that are excellent, either frozen or dried, or look at a quality canned food as these are often more palatable than dry kibble. Switching to a really top quality kibble can also do the trick with fussy eaters.
What is he eating now, and where do you live?


----------



## XMyloChihuahuaX (Jan 7, 2014)

Wicked Pixie said:


> There is nothing wrong with feeding a dog minced beef, they are designed to eat meat! My pups had minced beef for breakfast, but it was as part of a balanced raw diet.
> If you want to feed him a home prepared diet you need to make sure it has everything he needs, minced beef alone is not a balanced diet.
> The easiest home prepared diet is raw (80% meat, 10% bone, 10% organ) as all the nutrients are available to the dog, if you decide to cook for him you have to include vegetables and calcium, as you can't feed cooked bones. There are recipes available for a home cooked diet, but it is quite complicated to ensure they are getting everything they need.
> If you want to feed a commercial food, there are pre-made raw diets that are excellent, either frozen or dried, or look at a quality canned food as these are often more palatable than dry kibble. Switching to a really top quality kibble can also do the trick with fussy eaters.
> What is he eating now, and where do you live?


Thank you  He does have his kibble that I leave out and he has some of that throughout the day but teeny little handfuls at a time, when I last made the mince meat for him I crushed carrots and peas in there for him too that's the only way he will eat vegetables when it's all mushy, he seemed to like that just about lol. 

I am looking to change his kibble to a much better quality brand so that he can get all the nutrients he needs, I will be looking into some recipes too. 

At the moment he eats Royal Canin Kibble but as I said above I'm looking to switch him onto something else that just seems t be the only one he likes, all I have to do is keep trying I guess  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Switching to a better kibble will probably get him more interested. Royal Canin has a lot of fillers and additives. Don't feel you have to feed kibble though, there are lots of non-kibble foods that are excellent. Have you tried Ziwi Peak? It is just as convenient to feed as a kibble, but is actually air dried raw, it looks like little squares of jerky. My dogs go loopy for it, so I actually use it as training treats.


----------



## XMyloChihuahuaX (Jan 7, 2014)

Wicked Pixie said:


> Switching to a better kibble will probably get him more interested. Royal Canin has a lot of fillers and additives. Don't feel you have to feed kibble though, there are lots of non-kibble foods that are excellent. Have you tried Ziwi Peak? It is just as convenient to feed as a kibble, but is actually air dried raw, it looks like little squares of jerky. My dogs go loopy for it, so I actually use it as training treats.


I have actually been told about Ziwi Peak and I have been looking to buy that brand I think I will try it, I.m looking for a small bag or something I want to see if Mylo likes it before I buy a whole big bag because I have a cupboard full of different bags dog food because he won't eat it, pretty much like a pet shop lol. If I can't find a small bag I think I may have to risk it and just get one, I guess one more bag of food in there won't make a difference  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

They do make small bags, but not all shops stock them. I think it is technically 'sample' size, but quite a lot of food for one Chi.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

I have heard that Ziwipeak will sometimes send sample bags if you email and express interest in trying it out. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## XMyloChihuahuaX (Jan 7, 2014)

Ahh thanks that's a big help!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## first_time_chi_owner (Oct 12, 2012)

When we were trying to get arnies diet right I emailed ZP and eden (UK kibble) and they both sent free samples


----------



## XMyloChihuahuaX (Jan 7, 2014)

I just sent an email to Ziwi Peak so fingers crossed 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

